
The Copyright Monopoly Was Always Intended To Prevent Freedom Of Expression - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/the-copyright-monopoly-was-always-intended-to-prevent-freedom-of-expression-130414/
======
vy8vWJlco
To paraphrase Jack Valenti: the future is to the past as the Boston strangler
is to the woman home alone, with the windows open, listening to her favorite
DRM-free digital audio files.

